# Eclipse 4.2.x auf Deutsch...



## Shakti (19. Okt 2012)

Hallo ich habe mir grad das Language Packs: TPTP-4.2.x für Eclipse runtergeladen entpackt und dann die beiden Ordner bei Eclipse in den Ordner eingefügt und ersetzt....

Frage: Wie stelle ich nun auf Deutsch um was muss ich machen ?


Hier habe ich mir das NLpack1 für TPTP Runtime and SDK Language Packs runtergeladen.
TPTP Language Packs


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## rahmstein (19. Okt 2012)

am besten englisch lernen   :shock:


----------



## Shakti (19. Okt 2012)

Da scheint einer viel langeweile zu haben wenn du deine Zeit nuzt um so eine Antwort zu geben....
Nun gut... es gibt ein deutsches Sprachpaket ich möchte es gerne habe.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich kein Englisch kann.

Ich hoffe die nächste Antwort fällt etwas besser aus....


Viele Grüße


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2012)

*verschoben*

TPTP steht für  "Test & Performance Tools Platform", die Version 4.2 davon ist von 2006 und hat nix mit Eclipse 4.2 zu tun ...

versuchs mal hiermit: Eclipse Babel Project Downloads

Ansonsten ist es keine so gute die IDE Sprache zu ändren wenn man wenigstens ein bisschen Englisch kann.


----------



## Shakti (19. Okt 2012)

Danke für diese Antwort des Tages es hat geklappt!!!!!!!


Und Sorry für das falsche Forum 


Viele Grüße


----------

